
Stop just using “Front end” or “Back end” to describe the Engineering you like - lord_sudo
https://www.michellelim.org/writing/stop-using-frontend-backend/
======
anthonygd
I really hope this trend for imperative titles ends soon.

I'm happy the author found terms that line up with their goals/interests. If
they want to share their thought process, that's interesting as well.

If they tell me to comply with their opinion (which I disagree with), it moves
from interesting to irritating. Sure, it's an emotional reaction but that's a
giant part of communication.

FWIW - here's my complaint: if your code isn't in support of a product (or R&D
for a product) it's a weekend play project. I don't mean that to be any more
condescending than the "elegant code is the end" bit. As stated those
Product/Infrastructure terms don't apply to how I think about roles and are
just not useful. "Frontend"/"backend" aren't remotely complete, but they are
fairly accurate and useful.

------
angryasian
couldn't you just figure out where you align by reading the job description.
Ultimately front end and back end have different skill sets.

